# Server Dell poweredge 2900 As Gaming PC !?



## dolomats (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello

 As it's mentioned in the title i wanna know if i can use the 
*Server Dell poweredge 2900 *
As a Gaming PC

*Spécification :*

_PROCESSORS INTEL XEON QUAD CORE 2.66 GHZ 8 Mo CACHE_

_MEMORY 8 GO (4x 2Go) DDR II 667MHZ ECC ( MAX 48 Go)_

_ RAID CARD PERC 6I RAID 5_

_HDD 4 X 300 GO SAS 15K give 1.2 Terra(MAX 8 )_

_VGA ATI ES1000_

_ ETHERNET 2 x BROADCOM NETXTREME II GIGABIT_

_CONNECTORS_

_6 connectors extension :_

_PCI Express 1 x8 - x8 with connectors x8_

_PCI Express 3 x4 - x4 with connectors x8_

_2 PCI-X x 64 bits/133 MHz - standard, PCI 3,3 v standard card PCI-X _

_Price  : 500 € / 700 $_

More information on DELL website

I know that i will need buy a better Graphical Card and maybe Sound card.

And i wanna know if it s soo mush noisy ? and if it consume soo mush more electricity ?

 Thanks for your Advises


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2014)

Not worth the money, for 700 you could have a used sandybridge with a WAY better video card. I have a ES1000 on my HP server and it will not load any game at all


----------



## dolomats (Feb 16, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Not worth the money, for 700 you could have a used sandybridge with a WAY better video card. I have a ES1000 on my HP server and it will not load any game at all


Thanks for answear still dindt buy it still thinking about ty


----------



## repman244 (Feb 16, 2014)

You can use it but it's very expensive not to mention old, slow and hot. Don't even bother with servers, just build yourself a gaming machine with ~$800 and be done with it.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 16, 2014)

dolomats said:


> Thanks for answear still dindt buy it still thinking about ty



I wouldn't even think about it. It's a waste of time, money, and effort for gaming not to mention its age. Servers are not meant for gaming so you really shouldn't even be considering it imho.


----------



## McSteel (Feb 16, 2014)

Even if you already had this machine for free, you'd have to invest in a sound and graphics card, probably a quieter CPU cooler, change case fans for quieter ones, butcher one of the PCI-E slots so it takes a full-length card (for VGA)... Generally not worth the trouble, and it would still be lacking in processing power for the latest games. Your money is better spent elsewhere.


----------



## dolomats (Feb 17, 2014)

hi all

thank you all for fast and clear answer so it s defently bad deal so i found somthing else :

*Dell Xps Studio Intel i5 3.2GHZ ATI 7750HD 12 GB RAM Disque dur 500GB SATA3.*

* price : 600$*

Good Deal ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2014)

For the first one, no, because FB-DIMMs.  They're high bandwidth, high latency which is great for server loads requiring tons of memory but terrible for gaming.

For the second one, that's a laptop?  It's decent as far as laptops are concerned but I wouldn't game on it.  My four year old graphics card has more than twice the performance of that 7750 HD.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2014)

dolomats said:


> hi all
> 
> thank you all for fast and clear answer so it s defently bad deal so i found somthing else :
> 
> ...



Are you looking to just buy a prebuilt? If not then why not build yourself and know you can upgrade and OC when you want?


----------



## dolomats (Feb 17, 2014)

mkay guy's thank you for support seems i will build it and if i am stuck i will come back here


----------



## DJ R (Apr 24, 2016)

dolomats said:


> Hello
> 
> As it's mentioned in the title i wanna know if i can use the
> *Server Dell poweredge 2900 *
> ...



Sorry to bump this thread back to life, but I wanted to make this info available for future use..

I recently completed a Poweredge 2900 "Gaming Edition" build with my friend. While this did require the addition of an extra power supply, a PCI riser cable, and a plethora of adapters, the final system is a beast! There are some compatibility issues that present themselves when using a server board, but all of the parts we ended up using are fully compatible, and nothing required major modifications (hardware or software).

PowerEdge 2900 Chassis

Dual Xeon X5365 3.0Ghz Quad Core Processors (Eight Total Cores)

16GB ECC RAM

USB 3.0 PCI Card (with USB 3.0 jacks added to the front of the machine)

Gigabyte WiFi and Bluetooth Card

Dual 930W Redundant PSUs for Mainboard

Additional 750W PSU for video card and peripherals

Gigabyte 7870 HD 2GB Card

Creative Soundcard (no on-board server sound)

Crucial 256GB SSD Boot Drive

RAID 5 Array being used for storage.


While this build took a lot of trial and error to find compatible parts, and a number of adapters and other cables (to add the third PSU for example), the final result is what I like to call "the tank".


----------



## Kal_Skirata (Apr 24, 2016)

DJ R said:


> Sorry to bump this thread back to life, but I wanted to make this info available for future use..
> 
> I recently completed a Poweredge 2900 "Gaming Edition" build with my friend. While this did require the addition of an extra power supply, a PCI riser cable, and a plethora of adapters, the final system is a beast! There are some compatibility issues that present themselves when using a server board, but all of the parts we ended up using are fully compatible, and nothing required major modifications (hardware or software).
> 
> ...



That's interesting, I've one one Poweredge 2900 too, just doing nothing right now, and I tough once doing all that in order to use it as "Gaming Edition". I give up that idea when I saw all the work that was gonna be needed.
Nevertheless, I'ts a nice seeing that you accomplished this. Would be nice seeing some photos of how did you manage everything, could you post some? 
And, if I'm not mistaken, it took a long time to post and load the OS, how did you overcome that?


----------



## SteveMcDerp (Oct 20, 2016)

DJ R said:


> Sorry to bump this thread back to life, but I wanted to make this info available for future use..
> 
> I recently completed a Poweredge 2900 "Gaming Edition" build with my friend. While this did require the addition of an extra power supply, a PCI riser cable, and a plethora of adapters, the final system is a beast! There are some compatibility issues that present themselves when using a server board, but all of the parts we ended up using are fully compatible, and nothing required major modifications (hardware or software).
> 
> ...





DJ R said:


> Sorry to bump this thread back to life, but I wanted to make this info available for future use..
> 
> I recently completed a Poweredge 2900 "Gaming Edition" build with my friend. While this did require the addition of an extra power supply, a PCI riser cable, and a plethora of adapters, the final system is a beast! There are some compatibility issues that present themselves when using a server board, but all of the parts we ended up using are fully compatible, and nothing required major modifications (hardware or software).
> 
> ...




Now I know this may be a dumb question but is that a gaming server build or is it a gaming computer build? because I have a Dell Poweredge 2900 and I was hoping on using this chassis as a similar build xD your naming of "tank" kinda brings hope to me


----------



## slozomby (Oct 20, 2016)

SteveMcDerp said:


> Now I know this may be a dumb question but is that a gaming server build or is it a gaming computer build? because I have a Dell Poweredge 2900 and I was hoping on using this chassis as a similar build xD your naming of "tank" kinda brings hope to me


you don't need most of those parts to make a gaming server.
and while i applaud the effort. those things are dang loud to be sitting in my office all day.


----------



## Nokiron (Oct 20, 2016)

slozomby said:


> you don't need most of those parts to make a gaming server.
> and while i applaud the effort. those things are dang loud to be sitting in my office all day.


Aswell as being really powerthirsty. 2XXX-series is usually skipped for home servers/labs/fun.


----------



## jaggerwild (Oct 20, 2016)

DJ R said:


> Sorry to bump this thread back to life, but I wanted to make this info available for future use..
> 
> I recently completed a Poweredge 2900 "Gaming Edition" build with my friend. While this did require the addition of an extra power supply, a PCI riser cable, and a plethora of adapters, the final system is a beast! There are some compatibility issues that present themselves when using a server board, but all of the parts we ended up using are fully compatible, and nothing required major modifications (hardware or software).
> 
> ...




 3Xpower supplies over 2K? 1 video card, I think I smell smoke, I'd love to see it run and see picture's of it. Lil FYI, only need 2X power supplies. But WTF do I know!!!!!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 20, 2016)

dolomats said:


> hi all
> 
> thank you all for fast and clear answer so it s defently bad deal so i found somthing else :
> 
> ...




 I don't know if you found anything yet or where you live, but I Newegg.com there's an HP workstation it's small form factor but it has a 3570 i5  8 GB of RAM 400+ gigabyte solid-state drive and comes with a Windows license. And sells for US$320 based on your $600 above listed system that would be $280 to buy a low-profile GPU .  750 TI low-profile would cost you about 100 bucks it would turn it into a fantastic gaming machine not the best in the world but certainly capable for around $400. My point is you could do more with less money just another option is all

whether you go with a used system, or build from scratch, just keep in mind a couple of things.

_1st: what will you do with the system? dont build for what You MIGHT do, but rather what You'll definitely do, the former will have You buying a bunch of stuff you dont need._

_2nd: select a budget, and stick to it._

_for mid level gaming, or a "decent gaming rig" atleast capable of running all titles, maybe not @ the highest framerate, but certainly able to run them will require something along the lines of the following....._

_a decent quad core, i5 2500 (k) , 4690 (k) or like. FX 8350 , 750k maybe if i remember the chip correclty..newer is better often, but not always required._

_8Gb's of RAM is a Must IMO, and also a minimum for gaming, etc._

_motherboards are important when You start to consider performance tuning, i.e. overclocking, etc... you dont NEED the better ones, but along with good brands and options often comes quality._

_SSD's are great but again not a required component, a good Seagate barracuda 1Tb for example will work fine for gaming._

a Power supply capable of 550Watts or more (depending on GPU and PC config) here Brand and quality ARE of the utmost importance, **DO NOT BUY A CRAP PSU, DO NOT TRY to save $$ or cut corners here**

the rest is incidental, and shouldnt reallt effect the integrity of your build, but i recommend Windows something for a PC.

this build was sitting in my saved builds, from a pc my nephew and i built, and as you can see it was less than $700, and VERY capable. a decent chunk of cash could be saved if a i5 was chosen, because Xeon motherboards are pricey...

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/jboydgolfer1/saved/#view=nRnHxr

heres one with an i5, and is under $530 usd.
http://pcpartpicker.com/list/kg9fpb

i forgot the Power supply in both, so youd need to add $80-$100 for a good one.


----------



## SteveMcDerp (Oct 21, 2016)

Well it already has two stock psu units as to the specs of it im not sure but Im probably going to change them for a more updated unit so it runs cooler at a higher wattage. And im going to buy quieter cooling fans but I dont want this thing to be particularly practical, I wanna have it as something that can always be updated to the a badass box xD but I know it will be pricey.


----------



## zman44 (Jan 7, 2017)

This is interesting to read as I've just found one of these servers for £25/$30.   Was thinking of attempting to do a very cheap attempt at a gaming build. DJ R - how much did you spend on your build?  Worse case scenario is that there are a few good components in it I can steal for my spares shelve if I don't manage to get it going.


----------



## SteveMcDerp (Jan 7, 2017)

zman44 said:


> This is interesting to read as I've just found one of these servers for £25/$30.   Was thinking of attempting to do a very cheap attempt at a gaming build. DJ R - how much did you spend on your build?  Worse case scenario is that there are a few good components in it I can steal for my spares shelve if I don't manage to get it going.




Hello, honestly ima tell you this case is full of Dell Proprietary parts that will not function properly with other things you'd hope to put in a gaming rig. Even with adapter connections and other things, I just gutted mine out and put in a newer motherboard and whatnot in the case. All I gotta say is the case is large and may be worth it to you if you want to put a big graphics card in it or whatnot, but mounting things in general in this case can test your creativity, but it will all take work.. and a drill and a dremel lol  But I love what It came out to be. xD its not exactly pretty though but functionality is A-1


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 7, 2017)

Jesus Christ I just realized that this Thread was necro'd from before the Egyptians. I responded to a post above in oct that was from 2014 because some new member resurrected this thing.


----------



## SteveMcDerp (Jan 7, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Jesus Christ I just realized that this Thread was necro'd from before the Egyptians. I responded to a post above in oct that was from 2014 because some new member resurrected this thing.




Been brought back from the dead like what 2-3 times now xP


----------



## zman44 (Jan 7, 2017)

Got the guy down to £20. Going to have a look at the system anyway. It's not a lot of cash to drop on it when I know there are definitely parts in it I can pull out for spares. Saying that, I'm keen to try and do something with it. Cheap RAM aplenty on eBay for it, aounds card, an ssd from my collection and then a graphics card.  Will post an update once I collect it this week.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 7, 2017)

zman44 said:


> Got the guy down to £20. Going to have a look at the system anyway. It's not a lot of cash to drop on it when I know there are definitely parts in it I can pull out for spares. Saying that, I'm keen to try and do something with it. Cheap RAM aplenty on eBay for it, aounds card, an ssd from my collection and then a graphics card.  Will post an update once I collect it this week.


It's gonna be a fun, saddening ride.


----------



## G1tana (Mar 15, 2017)

I just got my hands on one of these too for cheap and I need help lol. 
It's a poweredge gen 3 2900
X5460 zeons

I did the pcie modd on the board and my gtx960 didn't work but my old gt9500 worked fine and windows even installed the right driver on a update but I needed to get the 960 working so I tried a riser cable extention I had and it worked, so dremmel out and I mounted the card on the side of the outside of the case.

Running it for about 2 weeks when I had and brain wave to fit the gt9500 and get 5gb. What stupid idea that was ands I had previously read that windows 10  don't allow it. After swapping my working gtx960 to all the other pcie slot it stopped working and I can't get it to work again.

Next I tried removing the drac ribbon cable and boom TV came on but it is now saying I to plug in the power but it's plug in, I used a spare moles that was knocking around and stole the power from the floppy. This is driving me crazy


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 18, 2017)

G1tana said:


> I just got my hands on one of these too for cheap and I need help lol.
> It's a poweredge gen 3 2900
> X5460 zeons
> 
> ...



Wasteful spending.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 18, 2017)

Personally, if you really want to play with old stuff, go to Ebay and grab dual-socket or even quad-socket rackmount or tower.

Those are wonderful to play with hardware wise and you will have a lot of fun fiddling with them. And you will learn a fair amount that there are computers outside of gaming PC builds.


----------



## G1tana (Mar 18, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Wasteful spending.



Wasteful typing


----------



## G1tana (Mar 18, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Personally, if you really want to play with old stuff, go to Ebay and grab dual-socket or even quad-socket rackmount or tower.
> 
> Those are wonderful to play with hardware wise and you will have a lot of fun fiddling with them. And you will learn a fair amount that there are computers outside of gaming PC builds.




I though I had a dual socket, tower


----------



## will0w (Apr 13, 2017)

G1tana any chance i could get a couple pictures of the mod for the pcie slot you did using a dremel tool. I have a 960 gtx laying around i want to try out in a server i picked up from work. They were throwing it away so I took it home. If i can get it work inside of this tower I was thinking of using the extra liquid cooling racks and other things extra i have lying around to really bump this thing up.


----------



## G1tana (Apr 19, 2017)

I did have the gpu mounted on the outside as it would only work with the riser cable but now it inside and working fine. I modded the fans with a 22r and a 10r resistor in series and it dropped them enough to be within the threshold and so no need to modd bios, it is much more quiet still has a little hum but I can live with that.


----------



## will0w (Apr 22, 2017)

Thank's for the pics. Good to heAR u got it working inside the case again. Just got my video card in and forgot to order another 4 pin powe plug for the other slot. So waiting on that now but testing it with a older 1gb card that requires no extra power for it. Got it to install but it won't pick up my monitor which kinda sucks. Guess I'll have to wait for this coming week to try the 4gb card I got in when the adapter arrives. 

Thanks again for the pics


----------



## SamirD (Jan 12, 2018)

I just acquired a 2950 gen I and actually plan to just use it as a computer, but have been researching upgrading the video since the on-board is dead slow.

There are actually some x8 cards out there that can just plug in.  Just not sure if it will work since it seems like cards are hit or miss.  In all my searches, only a handful of cards that people have confirmed as working, and none of these being an x1 or x8 card.

The SAS card and SAS drives can be killer fast too (up to15k rpm), although not ssd, very fast hard drives and built-in raid 0 capabilities can make them even quicker.  A lot of potential for this 'old machine'.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 12, 2018)

SamirD said:


> I just acquired a 2950 gen I and actually plan to just use it as a computer, but have been researching upgrading the video since the on-board is dead slow.
> 
> There are actually some x8 cards out there that can just plug in.  Just not sure if it will work since it seems like cards are hit or miss.  In all my searches, only a handful of cards that people have confirmed as working, and none of these being an x1 or x8 card.
> 
> The SAS card and SAS drives can be killer fast too (up to15k rpm), although not ssd, very fast hard drives and built-in raid 0 capabilities can make them even quicker.  A lot of potential for this 'old machine'.



Pcie ssds in raid can be even faster than a 10-15K drive


----------



## SamirD (Jan 12, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Pcie ssds in raid can be even faster than a 10-15K drive


They can, but at what cost?  Vendors are dumping the hardware for this platform for dirt cheap these days.  A single pcie ssd is going to cost 2x more than I'll have tied up in this entire server.  A dual xeon cpu upgrade was $7 shipped...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 12, 2018)

SamirD said:


> They can, but at what cost?  Vendors are dumping the hardware for this platform for dirt cheap these days.  A single pcie ssd is going to cost 2x more than I'll have tied up in this entire server.  A dual xeon cpu upgrade was $7 shipped...



The craze now is m.2 all out speed still goes to pcie


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 12, 2018)

SamirD said:


> I just acquired a 2950 gen I and actually plan to just use it as a computer, but have been researching upgrading the video since the on-board is dead slow.



If you're using it for a gaming PC as the thread title speaks, on-board video is pretty much out.

What are the system specs of the "2950 gen" you speak of???


----------



## SamirD (Jan 12, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> The craze now is m.2 all out speed still goes to pcie


Oh as far as all out speed, you won't be able to beat a pcie solution.

But when it comes to a cost/performance ratio, I think this cheap old stuff may have some potential.  I dunno.  I don't plan to use it that way--just a nice w7 machine with 32gb of RAM 2 dual core xeons and an sas boot drive.  Won't be super fast (or maybe even fast), but for <$100, it will have some serious bang for the buck.



Sasqui said:


> If you're using it for a gaming PC as the thread title speaks, on-board video is pretty much out.
> 
> What are the system specs of the "2950 gen" you speak of???


Oh no way I'm gaming on this (or anything else--too expensive).

The 2950 came in 3 different generations which limit what xeon processors could be used.  The one I have can't use quad cores, but the gen 3s can take 2 quad cores for some decently stout performance cpu-wise.

In terms of graphics, that's where the serious bottleneck would be for gaming as you've got 1 x8 slot at best and no real power going to that slot.  So a passive cooled card will be fine for general computing, but definitely not good for any type of gaming.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll be able to fart faster then a locked down Zeon quad core, as mentioned fifty times your wasting your money.


----------



## SamirD (Jan 12, 2018)

jaggerwild said:


> I'll be able to fart faster then a locked down Zeon quad core, as mentioned fifty times your wasting your money.


That's great.  Fart away.  More hot air coming out of either end of you...


----------

